# Expresiones idiomáticas



## Cezanne

¡Hola, amigos! Saludos a todos. Soy de Brasil y me gustaría saber qué expresiones hay en español para algunas locuciones en portugués:


*"Tirar o cavalinho da chuva."* (en el sentido de que alguien no va a hacer algo que desea si eso puede estropear el intento de otra persona)

*"Conversa para boi dormir."* (explicación acerca de algo la cual no tiene mucha veracidad)

*"Cair matando."* (asomar (alguien o muchas personas) de golpe sobre alguna cosa en tono de protesta, reivindicación, etc.)

*"Pagar mico." *(sentir vergüenza delante de muchas personas por haber cometido un error)

*"Engolir sapo."* (aguantar desafuero, atrevimiento)

*"Dar com os burros na água/n'água."* (consiguir una niñería u obtener mucho poco, algo que no compensa todo el esfuerzo tenido)


A lo largo de la discusión sería muy bueno que vosotros/ustedes pongáis/pongan otras expresiones más y sus significados. Y a mis compatriotas, les pido que me corregieran si algo arriba no está bien. Os/Los agradezco de antemano.


----------



## Vanda

Temos algumas aqui.


----------



## spielenschach

*Proverbios españoles*


----------



## bolboreta

Cezanne said:


> ¡Hola, amigos! Saludos a todos. Soy de Brasil y me gustaría saber qué expresiones hay en español para algunas locuciones en portugués:
> 
> 
> *"Tirar o cavalinho da chuva."* (en el sentido de que alguien no va a hacer algo que desea si eso puede estropear el intento de otra persona)
> 
> *"Conversa para boi dormir."* (explicación acerca de algo la cual no tiene mucha veracidad)
> 
> *"Cair matando."* (asomar (alguien o muchas personas) de golpe sobre alguna cosa en tono de protesta, reivindicación, etc.)
> 
> *"Pagar mico." *(sentir vergüenza delante de muchas personas por haber cometido un error)
> 
> *"Engolir sapo."* (aguantar desafuero, atrevimiento)
> 
> *"Dar com os burros na água/n'água."* (consiguir una niñería u obtener mucho poco, algo que no compensa todo el esfuerzo tenido)
> 
> 
> A lo largo de la discusión sería muy bueno que vosotros/ustedes pongáis/pongan otras expresiones más y sus significados. Y a mis compatriotas, les pido que me corregieran si algo arriba no está bien. Os/Los agradezco de antemano.


 
¡Olá, Cézanne! La expresión equivalente a "engolir sapo" creo que es "morderse la lengua", aunque también podría ser "tragarse la rabia".
Las otras las voy a ir pensando. ¡Abrazos!


----------



## Tomby

Segundo as pesquisas que fiz, algumas expressões significam também o seguinte:
1ª."Tirar o cavalinho da chuva" é o mesmo que "Tirar daí as ilusões" 
2ª. "Conversa para boi dormir" é uma conversa para iludir, para levar à certa. 
3ª. "Cair matando" (?)
4ª. "Pagar mico" (?)
5ª. "Engolir sapo" (?)
6ª. "Dar com os burros na água/n'água" é não conseguir avante um empreendimento; ser mal sucedido.

Por enquanto só vêm à minha cabeça as seguintes expressões espanholas: 
2ª. "_Llevar a alguien al huerto_", que é enganar ou tentar enganar em todos os sentidos.
4ª. “_¡Tierra trágame!_, no sentido de desejar desaparecer seja como for.
5ª. "_Tragarse sapos_"; "_Aguantar carros y carretas_"; "_Morderse la lengua_" (como bem disse a Bolboreta).
6ª. “_Pan para hoy y hambre para mañana_”, ou seja que se trata de um negócio que com certeza falirá em breve.
Sinto não mencionar nenhuma sobre "Tirar o cavalinho da chuva" porque não recordo alguma semelhante. Igualmente poderia dizer sobre a terceira, mas neste caso não entendo o que quer dizer com "Cair matando" na explicação "_asomar alguien de golpe sobre alguna cosa en tono de protesta, reivindicación, etc._".
Cumprimentos!


----------



## bolboreta

Cézanne, Tombatossals, he estado buscando información y he visto que "Tirar o cavalinho da chuva" podría traducirse como "No hacerse ilusiones" o "Desengañarse".


----------



## elizabeth_b

Oi Cezanne!

      No México temos as seguintes frases:

*"Hice el oso"* é usado quando se fez o ridículo em alguma situação.  Não encontro uma expresão equivalente a "pagar o mico", esta é a mais parecida.

*"Cuéntame una de vaqueros"* é uma ironía usada quando alguém falou uma mentira.  E parecida a *"Conversa para boi dormir."* 

Concordo com o "trágame tierra" como uma expresão usada quando se encontra numa situação desagradavel e quer que se acabe.

Espero ter ajudado.
E.B


----------



## bolboreta

Cézanne, en España hay una expresión relacionada con "Conversa para boi dormir", aunque no es exactamente igual: _"_Contar milongas_"_, o sea, contar mentiras. Es relativamente frecuente decir "No me cuentes milongas" a una persona que te está diciendo una mentira.

Abrazos =)


----------



## Paraguayan

> Cezanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Pagar mico." *(sentir vergüenza delante de muchas personas por haber cometido un error)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> En Paraguay:
> 
> *"pasar pelada" *o *"que pelada", *
> 
> Ej: Iba caminando por la calle cuando vino un auto, pasó por un charco de agua y me bañó de mugre, _que pelada!_
Click to expand...


----------



## Cezanne

Me gustaría agradecer a todos vosotros por las contribuciones. Creo que habéis comprendido bien mis explicaciones; yo tenía miedo de parecer hermético. En cuanto a "*Cair matando*", me voy a intentar dar un ejemplo:


"O Senado e a Câmara dos Deputados aprovaram novo aumento de salário para os parlamentares. Com isso, milhares de manifestantes *caíram matando* diante do edifício do Congresso, protestando contra a nova medida."

"El Senado y la Cámara de los Diputados aprobaron nuevo aumento de salario para los parlamentares. Con ello, miles de manifestantes "_*caíram matando*_" delante del edificio del Congreso, protestando en contra de la nueva medida."



En particular me hicieron mucha gracia expresiones como "contar milongas", "tierra trágame" y "cuéntame una de vaqueros". Os juro que las voy a usar aquí, jaja. Muchísimas gracias Bolboreta, Tombatossals, Elizabeth B., Paraguayan y los otros. ¡Fuerte abrazo!


----------



## Cezanne

Cezanne said:


> Me gustaría agradecer a todos vosotros por las contribuciones. Creo que habéis comprendido bien mis explicaciones; yo tenía miedo de parecer hermético. En cuanto a "*Cair matando*", me voy a intentar dar un ejemplo:
> 
> 
> "O Senado e a Câmara dos Deputados aprovaram novo aumento de salário para os parlamentares. Com isso, milhares de manifestantes *caíram matando* diante do edifício do Congresso, protestando contra a nova medida."
> 
> "El Senado y la Cámara de los Diputados aprobaron nuevo aumento de salario para los parlamentares. Con ello, miles de manifestantes "_*caíram matando*_" delante del edificio del Congreso, protestando en contra de la nueva medida."
> 
> 
> 
> En particular me hicieron mucha gracia expresiones como "contar milongas", "tierra trágame" y "cuéntame una de vaqueros". Os juro que las voy a usar aquí, jaja. Muchísimas gracias Bolboreta, Tombatossals, Elizabeth B., Paraguayan y los otros. ¡Fuerte abrazo!




Bueno, quiero aquí dejar un alerta. El ejemplo que he dado arriba fue sólo una ilustración parca, puesto que "cair matando" es una expresión casi vulgar y no se usa en lenguaje periodístico ni culto. Saludos.


----------



## marvanalsca

Hola,

Para "_*caíram matando*_" quizás se pueda usar como equivalente "*ni corto, ni perezoso"*, aunque todo depende de la situación y la idea que se quiera transmitir. Es una expresón que se usa para indicar que alguien actúa rápido y sin prudencia/temor alguno.

Ejemplo:

"Justo cuando María estaba diciendo que tendría que irse de la fiesta temprano porque no había traído su coche, Miguel se ofreció, ni corto ni perezoso, a llevarla a su casa a la hora que quisiera, antes de que el pobre Juan tuviera oportunidad de abrir la boca".


----------



## Carolinastaf

Quiero saber el equivalente español de  "vêm a tona". Gracias


----------



## WhoSoyEu

"salem a flote" (vêm es plural).


----------



## LeoLeo9

Yo soy de una zona fronteriza con Portugal y usamos en español la expresión, "tragar el sapo" con el sentido de "comerse un marrón", acatar las consecuencias, posiblemente bochornosas, de las malas acciones de otras personas.


----------



## Mangato

También *aflorar*,


----------



## AnaPau

Oi!
Sei que ja e um pouco tarde, mais nunca é tarde de mais 

Em espanhol dominicano sao:

*"No me forzes" (nao me obrigue fazer algo que nao quero) 

"Me estas hablando embute (o plepla) ." (nao me estas falando a verdade)

"te ta' pasando." (atrevemento)

"Me cogieron de pendejo" (fiz algo que nao apreciarom)

"Deja el coro" (nao me incomode)

"Sueltame en banda" (me deixa tranquila)

"Se hiso el chivo loco" (fez-se o louco)*


----------



## Manuzia

Holla amigos. Olá amigos. Por favor, por qual expresão idiomática, em português-Brasil, podemos traduzir "vino fuerte para los hombres pequeños"?


----------



## Ari RT

O que significa?


----------



## Manuzia

Ari RT said:


> O que significa?


Olá. eu entendo que significa algo como "é muita areia para o caminhão". mas nao tenho certeza, e tambem nao sei se essa expressao idiomática, em português, estaria no mesmo nível de registro. essa que eu escrevi é mais popular, a que está em espanhol parece ter um registro menos popular.


----------



## Ari RT

Esperemos que entrem os foreiros hispanohablantes. Talvez algum deles conheça o ditado. Sem saber o que ele quer significar nem o contexto no qual foi usado, tudo seriam ilações. Fiz uma busca rápida na internet, mas não deu resultado. 
Onde você viu isso? Poderia postar um trecho maior, bem maior, contendo o ditado?


----------



## pkogan

bolboreta said:


> ¡Olá, Cézanne! La expresión equivalente a "engolir sapo" creo que es "morderse la lengua", aunque también podría ser "tragarse la rabia".
> Las otras las voy a ir pensando. ¡Abrazos!


En Argentina, usamos la expresión TRAGARSE UN SAPO con el mismo sentido que en portugués.



Manuzia said:


> Holla amigos. Olá amigos. Por favor, por qual expresão idiomática, em português-Brasil, podemos traduzir "vino fuerte para los hombres pequeños"?


Yo, personalmente, nunca escuché esa expresión en español.



Tomby said:


> Segundo as pesquisas que fiz, algumas expressões significam também o seguinte:
> 1ª."Tirar o cavalinho da chuva" é o mesmo que "Tirar daí as ilusões"
> 2ª. "Conversa para boi dormir" é uma conversa para iludir, para levar à certa.
> 3ª. "Cair matando" (?)
> 4ª. ""Pagar mico (?)
> 5ª. "Engolir sapo" (?)
> 6ª. "Dar com os burros na água/n'água" é não conseguir avante um empreendimento; ser mal sucedido.
> 
> Por enquanto só vêm à minha cabeça as seguintes expressões espanholas:
> 2ª. "_Llevar a alguien al huerto_", que é enganar ou tentar enganar em todos os sentidos.
> 4ª. “_¡Tierra trágame!_, no sentido de desejar desaparecer seja como for.
> 5ª. "_Tragarse sapos_"; "_Aguantar carros y carretas_"; "_Morderse la lengua_" (como bem disse a Bolboreta).
> 6ª. “_Pan para hoy y hambre para mañana_”, ou seja que se trata de um negócio que com certeza falirá em breve.
> Sinto não mencionar nenhuma sobre "Tirar o cavalinho da chuva" porque não recordo alguma semelhante. Igualmente poderia dizer sobre a terceira, mas neste caso não entendo o que quer dizer com "Cair matando" na explicação "_asomar alguien de golpe sobre alguna cosa en tono de protesta, reivindicación, etc._".
> Cumprimentos!


"Conversa para boi dormir" podría ser traducido, en Argentina, como HACER EL VERSO / HACER EL CUENTO (DEL TÍO).

"Pagar mico" como HACER/PASAR UN PAPELÓN.

"Dar com os burros na água/n'água" como IRSE A PIQUE.


----------

